# Blue Jack Dempsey sick or injured??



## kat12510 (Apr 28, 2012)

My Electric Blue Jack Dempsey that I got a few days ago is suffering! I have him in my tank with a few african cichlids (yellow lab, acei, red top) and they are all juveniles under 2 inches. The EBJD is about 1.5 inches. Anyways, I noticed right after I got him he became stressed, then the other fish started picking on him and nipping his fins. He lost much of his color and began swimming weird (couldn't stay right side up) so I put him into a divided off section of the tank so they can't get at him. He was really suffering for awhile, swimming awkwardly and would rest on a plant and sway back and forth. He's been in the secluded area for about a day now, and has started swimming normally and got some color back. The issue now is he has whitish, cloudy fuzzy stuff around his tail and on his side. It looks similar to a fungal infection but the tank is relatively new and have never had any outbreaks of fungus. I can't tell if these are injuries to his scales due to nipping from the other fish or if because of the stress he developed some sort of fungus. Do the cichlids have teeth at this young of an age? Are they large enough to cause injury even? His tail fin is also rather frayed. Again, not sure if this is due to aggression or some sort of fin rot. I have since decided to keep him in a separate tank until he is larger and also to rehome the yellow lab since he is causing most aggression. What do you all think?


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Sounds like a fungal infection. Prolly need to place him in a separate tank and treat him. Even if it's not an infection, the same treatment would help him heal/destress anyways.


----------

